# Different code for endoscopic septoplasty?



## nsclark2 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am still new to the coding world and am needing to code for an endoscopic septoplasty.  So would this be different than the 30520?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jackjones62 (Apr 21, 2009)

No, regardless of the use of the endoscope, it is still a septoplasty and 30520is correct.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## marcos226 (Jun 19, 2016)

*30520*

30520, 31276-51, 30802-51 - they are billing 31276 with 30520 for procedure will be done thru endoscopy - shoud lit be billed separately?


----------

